
Elon Musk Has a Very Odd Sense of Risk on Public Transportation - tptacek
http://www.chicagomag.com/city-life/December-2017/Elon-Musk-Has-a-Very-Odd-Sense-of-Risk-on-Public-Transportation/?utm_campaign=Chimag+elon+musk+12.15.17&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=Twitter
======
casualtech
Really Odd. I don't hate it man.

